

Frameworks Round-Up: When To Use, How To Choose? - dawie
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2008/01/04/frameworks-round-up-when-to-use-how-to-choose/

======
Zak
This is just a list of frameworks. It doesn't contain any useful information
about when to use them or how to make a good selection.

